# Tubing size step down



## meganm (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello, brand new to aquariums and I'm setting up an ADA style one. I have purchased a Fluval G3 filter with 17mm tubing which is fine for the 17mm Lily pipe inflow, but not for the 13mm Lily pipe outflow. Is there something like a plastic connector that can step down the size to 13mm tubing? Will this be an issue for the filter or filtration? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

It could be an issue. Can you find a larger outlet? (that fits the tubing?)


----------



## meganm (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, for some reason, when I purchased the lily pipes and in fact the whole system, at Aqua Forest in San Francisco these two different pipe sizes were what was recomended. I probably should just call them and ask.


----------



## meganm (Dec 18, 2009)

So the recomendation, when I called, was to step down by putting a 1.5 inch long section of 13mm tubing over the outflow lily pipe and then the 17mm over that. duh. simple enough.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd recomend putting 2 of those plastic hose clamps on that. Not that I think you will have a prob, but just to keep murphy in check.


----------

